# Can't grow any plants here in Cambridge... Any advice?!



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi GTAA,

I have grown lots of very healthy plants over a good amount of time in the past. look up my user name on YouTube for proof if your interested. Have down no tech to high tech and all in between.

Since moving to Cambridge Ontario in October I can't grow anything in this tap water here. Mind you I went back to a low tech approach but still. Simple super easy plants and mosses just die out.

TDS here is ~800 and the water has super high ph gh kh (ground water rich in minerals).

Any thoughts on what I can do besides going the RO water route?


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

That must be so frustrating.

Sounds like RO water is in your future with readings like that. 

Who knows, maybe some of the folks living out that way have some better ideas.

Keep us up to date on the battle.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*plant growth*

well that must suck large ,hopefully someone from out that way can help you

my approach would be to start off with the RO water , as that is what u are assuming it is most likely your cause .
I am sure u are not a novice and I remember some of your posts before where plants thrived perfectly .. so rule of kiss ...keep it simple ...switch to RO water and see what happens .......
good luck 
cheers 
tom


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Have you tried species capable of thriving in hard water? Vallisneria and Microsorum would be great.


----------

